# Scott Layden is the worst GM ever.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I still can't believe he traded for a big name health risk like Antonio McDyess to put his guard oriented team over the top. What was he thinking?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rashidi said:


> I still can't believe he traded for a big name health risk like Antonio McDyess to put his guard oriented team over the top. What was he thinking?


Just imagine Rashidi, we could have had Amare Stoudamire. :verysad: Tapscott is also another moron...we could have had Artest instead of Frederick Weis. :verysad:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Are you trying to make a point about Curry? :raised_ey


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Crawford Qrich Artest Amare Curry does sound nice though doesnt it?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Knicks already had Spree and Houston, they didn't need Artest, they needed a center. Ewing's backup was Dudley, and Thomas/Camby wouldn't cut it. You might as well argue that the Knicks missed out on Kirilenko and Ginobili while you're at it.

The centers in that draft were
12. Aleksander Radojevic
14. Frederic Weis
34. Evan Eschmeyer
35. Calvin Booth
36. Wang Zhi Zhi
41. Francisco Elson
47. Todd MacCulloch

The best of the bunch is MacCulloch, who already retired due to his feet. Weis recently said he was affected by a back injury but I'm not sure if I buy that.

And Amare wouldn't even work out for the Knicks because we had a jillion PFs. He wanted to be drafted by Phoenix since they only had Gugliotta. They probably would have gone with Nene regardless.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Crawford Qrich Artest Amare Curry


How would they have managed that?

The Knicks wouldn't have drafted Sweetney if they had Amare. That means no Curry.

No Marbury also means the Knicks were playing without a SG the last year and a half, since Crawford was their starting SG, and Penny who was acquired in the Marbury deal was also a backup. And how would they have gotten Crawford, since players from the Marbury and McDyess deals were involved in the Crawford deal?


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

its hard to believe that we could of gotten amare...

thing is, the draft is a draft, you don't know who you are exactly getting until you put them against nba players. obviously, alot of teams would love to have amare on their team, but felt that it was too risky to draft him... it was very fortunate for the suns that amare has developed into a dominant player.

in a couple years, i could imagine us going, we should of drafted andrew bynum over frye... haha. hopefully that isn't the case. :raised_ey 

about curry... hopefully his heart problem isn't too serious so he can play out his contract. if he is healthy, he can be one hell of a player. 

but in the end, layden still sucks. :eek8:


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Rashidi said:


> Knicks already had Spree and Houston, they didn't need Artest ...



Any everyone knows that you draft for need, not talent. Right?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Rashidi why must you always look at everything from a Laydenesque prespective?


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Are you excluding IT ?? Ask the question next year when we can see what the Curry trade did for the Knicks. Isiah makes a lot of moves but he must be judged on results. It's too early to judge but after this year.... we'll see


----------

